

U.S. spy agencies mounted 231 offensive cyber-operations in 2011, documents show - ScottyE
http://m.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-spy-agencies-mounted-231-offensive-cyber-operations-in-2011-documents-show/2013/08/30/d090a6ae-119e-11e3-b4cb-fd7ce041d814_story.html

======
D9u
Obama stated that if any nation conducted cyber attacks against the USA that
such attacks constituted an "act of war."

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2012/06/05/the-
white...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2012/06/05/the-white-house-
and-pentagon-deem-cyber-attacks-an-act-of-war/)

Funny how the double standard rears its ugly head from time to time...

------
segacontroller
>“The Department of Defense does engage” in computer network exploitation,
according to an e-mailed statement from an NSA spokesman, whose agency is part
of the Defense Department. “The department does ___not_ __engage in economic
espionage in any domain, including cyber.”

Why not? It would be effective.

~~~
rhizome
You're assuming they're telling the truth.

